# Did I do the right thing on our problematic solo trail? What would you have done?



## AEJaro (Apr 2, 2012)

So I bought my horse 3 months ago. We have been bonding and going on short trail rides, just down the road or around the park nearby as well as ring work. She does well with it. Well yesterday I decided to take her out on a longer ride. (She has been out this way before with other horses I should add)

Well as we were walking up a hill, surrounded by farmlands, (which we have walked up muliple times) she decided to throw a hissy fit. She started totally ignoring my leg cues, and ending up in the poor farmer's field! (I fear she trampled several corn sapplings) She was tossing her head and side passing in the direction of home. I couldn't get her to go anywhere near the road and she wouldn't stop moving. She would buck or almost rear up (I forced her stupid butt forward before she could get up with my crop)

I forced myself to relax and got her to stand still. (I was really scared of her hitting a random hole and falling since she wasn't watching where she was going) Once she was calmer I tried to get her to go foreward agian, she again started and by this point her entire neck is lathered and she is really upset. I don't think it was a scared thing, I know her scared (she flattens herself out) this seemed like a dominance thing. Or barn sour, IDK I have never expirenced that before? In the interest of safety I decided to get off her.

After dismounting I forced her to walk up to the stop sign and beyond the turn to enforce that she didn't tell me when we were turning around to home. She was still flustered becaase I had to be really firm with her (which upsets her, she was an abuse case), but she did it. 

I was going to walk her back to the barn (about a half mile) and decided I didn't want to. It took me 20 min but I remounted her in the field (she kept moving since she was so worked up). We walked back to the barn and I then worked her in the arena hard for a good 45 min. Until she was listening properly and not fighting my cues any longer. 

Did I do the right thing in brigining her back to the barn? I feel like that is what she wanted which is why I chose to ride her hard when we got back. Should I have kept going on the trail? Even if it resulted in me walking her on the ground the whole way?

What would you have done?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She doesn't listen well enough to trail ride yet. You need MANY, MANY more hours in the ring. She needs to be trustworthy. I do NOT ride alone--EVER. 
Training is on the horse's schedule--NOT ours. (Just heard this from Julie Goodnight.)
3 months is hardly long enough to make a horse. You are lucky that she didn't dump you out there...alone...hurt. Learn from this.


----------



## BarnflyStables (Mar 15, 2011)

Personally I feel like if you felt unsafe then getting off was the right thing. I probably would have tried to push her through whatever it was bothering her on the trail. But I think you did just fine. She maybe wanted to go back to the barn and got her way there but it was not all fun times when she got back. I think you handled it just fine based on what you are saying. It's hard to tell what you'd do sometimes until you are in that situation. I think you should always consider your safety first.


----------



## AEJaro (Apr 2, 2012)

Corp when I bought her all her owner did was trail ride. Solo and in groups. And she is usually quite well behaved on trails. This was just strange for her. 

It's not like I took a horse that has only ever played in a ring out on a solo trail. 

I agree with the alone thing, but its not helpable right now. My riding buddy in preggers which means I have to get used to riding solo for at least 10 more months. I ALWAYS have a cell on me and ALWAYS wear a helmet. I also lunge or work her before I take her on a trail so I can see how she is working that day.

Safety first you know? =)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I ride alone all the time. I prefer company, but do ride alone, as do lots of people.

I think you did well in all your decisions with the possible exception of after working her in the arena, I would have started back out on the trail for a ways, if she started to act up, I'd go back and work some more (not 45 minutes, but quick hard work for 5 or 8 minutes) then offer her to walk outward and see if she can go without acting up. keep that up until when you do ask her to go away from the barn, she will do so without a fuss. Don't go too far once she goes forward without complaint, jsut up to the point where you feel she is going to lose it, just before she does, then turn back to the barn ON YOUR DECISION and let that be the end of today's lesson.


----------



## AEJaro (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok thank you TinyLiny I will try that next trail ride. =)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you did just fine. Biscuit used to not want to go away from other horses. We have worked on this and I made my first solo ride a week or so ago. It may take several rides/walking trips to get her to go where you want when you want. You may want to take her out just on a lead rope and go the way you did and keep going, let her stop and get a bite, keep going and repeat. Then ride her that way...if she balks, get off and walk her past the point. Eventually she will go...she has done it before. She just may have trust issues or dominance issues with you. Biscuit did. We have worked on it alot and we are getting there!!! He will now go away from other horses and go where I send him (most of the time! Not all the time!)


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

All horses have the instinct to be herd sour and buddy sour. That may be one of the hardest things to get them out of. Training in the arena is good. It helps a lot. That is something that I am working on more. Arena training does not, however, do the whole thing. You have to do the trails. There is nothing that will condition a horse for trail riding like trail riding. All that stuff the experts do like whacking them over the head with feed sacks and tying walmart plastic bags to the fence posts will teach them not to spook at plastic bags on fence posts and feed sacks on the head. That is nothing to do with deer, buzzards, armadillos, etc, as well as just going away from the security of home. Like Corporal said, it is great if you have somebody to ride with. This doesn't always happen. I think that you did the best you could have done in that situation. The most important thing is that you didn't get hurt.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

what did the horse do before you bought her? was she used for trails or was she trained for arena work?? 

as for what you did, i think you did fine. i ride out alone all the time especially when i am working a green horse for the sole fact i can't find anyone who wants to ride with a green horse. you just have to stay calm in your head and take control of the horse. when my guys lose there head like yours does and starts hurting farmers crops (i know first hand how ****ed they get.). so i get off quickly bring them to the trail and force them to do quick circles around me or to move them as fast as possible backwards in the direction i wanted them to go in before the acted up.. once i start seeing them listen to me again i turn them around and continue walking them in the same direction they were backing up towards. the slightest hestiation i start to distract them before they get to there frenzy by walking them in a circle or something to get them to refocus on you. and then i make them walk until my i reached our goal point. if the goal of the ride was to make it 5 miles down and i can't ride him then i walk them the 5 miles and depending on there behavior will ride back. and seeing as you brought her back and continued to work her i think was a great idea.


----------



## AEJaro (Apr 2, 2012)

She was trained for all sorts of things. The lady I got her off of moved from barn to barn alot. She did hunter work. Dressage. Even some western. (It depended what the barn she was at was into...she was a wagon jumper) The only constant she had was that she often trail rode her, and even took her on overnight trips around the state parks of PA. 


Shulla is now a dressage mare in training and we trail ride for fun. 


I think if she does this again we will be walking the rest of the way and do the try and retreat method that was mentioned. It is a great idea I wish I would have thought about it while I was on her...I guess I let myself get worked up too much.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

don't worry horses have a funny way of trying to teach us lol just stay positive and work with her. you guys will be fine in no time.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That sounded like a rough situation and you did well for thinking on the fly.

Some good suggestions have been offered to you to try next time it happens.

Happy trails.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

tinyliny was right on, I think you did good and pretty much what I would have done, I would have walked more of the trail ride though. Let her know one way or the other we are going down the trail if I have to drag you. When I got my horse I had to walk him the first mile or so, he'd go bonkers otherwise. Each time he got better and better. There is one bridge about a mile along, every now and then he still likes to pretend he is afraid there and spin around.. I think its just become a game for him now.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I've heard also that taking a lunge rope with you on the trail works. When the green horse begins to act up like that, this lady said she moves her horse to an open spot (not the farmers' field  and lunge them on the trail until they are back under her control. Then they continue to move forward. I guess they finally will put 2 and 2 together and realize it's easier to move on or their is a consequence of more work. Don't know if it is true or not but thought I would pass it on. Good luck. I've got a green horse who fortunately loves to trail ride but I've never taken her out on my own because I am a big chicken. They can be very different when out alone.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Working a really upset horse on a longe line out in an open field is a good way to learn a sport called "Georgia Red Dirt Skiing Spectacular". Very fun if you stay on your feet. Not so fun if you are doing the belly flop version. That one is hard on your glasses.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

SpiritLifter said:


> I've heard also that taking a lunge rope with you on the trail works. When the green horse begins to act up like that, this lady said she moves her horse to an open spot (not the farmers' field  and lunge them on the trail until they are back under her control. Then they continue to move forward. I guess they finally will put 2 and 2 together and realize it's easier to move on or their is a consequence of more work. Don't know if it is true or not but thought I would pass it on. Good luck. I've got a green horse who fortunately loves to trail ride but I've never taken her out on my own because I am a big chicken. They can be very different when out alone.


Think it was John Lyons I was reading and he said use their lungs against them when training. They'll quickly figure out what causes them more work and what doesn't.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Celeste said:


> Working a really upset horse on a longe line out in an open field is a good way to learn a sport called "Georgia Red Dirt Skiing Spectacular". Very fun if you stay on your feet. Not so fun if you are doing the belly flop version. That one is hard on your glasses.


 
Been there, done that. Didn't think I could "waterski" on my belly, but it can be done. And the rope burn, it was a thing to behold.

But, if I had had a rope halter on the horse, and been wearing gloves, and been prepared, (aware that he might dash away) I would not have been pulled off my feet.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I have worked many barn sour horses and lets just say they are a fun ride ha ha. What I have done before to solve similar issues is when the horse gets fussy and acts like it is wanting to go towards the barn is, first turn them in a circle and get them to disengage the hind quarters and then move them out a time or two, continuing in your desired direction. If the horse is still fussy after this is done a time or two I push them to a trot, do a quick stop and back them up a few steps. You can then do a roll back and repeat this a time or two to get the horses mind on YOU not the barn. I did this yesterday on one of my own personal horses and it worked great give it a try


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Forget the bonding thing and work more on respect is my thoughts. 

Horse is not your herd mate, it is a horse, and you aren't its. You signed the check.

Bonding takes time, and at this point the horse has figured out who is the boss and it is not you. And while horse may have trail ridden with other owner, that does not transfer over to a rider/owner that horse has figured out it can buffalo. And that is what is happening here I think.

Instead of heading back to barn and working snot out of horse to teach her a lesson? In her mind she got to go back to barn, the workout didn't enter into equation to her. She got what she wanted, back to barn. That is all she learned. Throw a fit, get to go back. Will be worse next time, not better, and will probably throw fit faster too.

Next time, just sit, when she reaches idiot point. Don't battle her, just sit there. If she steps out in right direction, don't praise at all, just keep her moving, if she spins towards home, turn her around and just sit there. No talking either.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

When my horse gets stupid like that, we do donuts until she gets her stupid out, then stand for a few minutes, so she can absorb the lesson herself.
Sometimes it takes a couple rounds of this to get my point across, and she still gets her moments on occasion, but the improvement in her behavior is quick.
It comes back to how you are perceived in the herd.
Either you are lead mare, or you aren't.
The lead mare may get tested from time to time, but she always asserts herself as the HBIC.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

azwantapaint said:


> The lead mare may get tested from time to time, but she always asserts herself as the HBIC.


That's why I don't set myself up to be herd lead, herd leads get tested all the time. I make **** sure well they know I'm human and as such not to be messed with. Difference in philosophy I guess but I have seen quite a few problem animals that come out of those who are herd leader and pack leaders for their dogs.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I think you handled the situation pretty well. You survived, your horse survived, and you have lots of good ideas here to sort through and see what might work.


----------



## Cavecanis (Jul 25, 2012)

Celeste said:


> All horses have the instinct to be herd sour and buddy sour. That may be one of the hardest things to get them out of. Training in the arena is good. It helps a lot. That is something that I am working on more. Arena training does not, however, do the whole thing. You have to do the trails. There is nothing that will condition a horse for trail riding like trail riding. All that stuff the experts do like whacking them over the head with feed sacks and tying walmart plastic bags to the fence posts will teach them not to spook at plastic bags on fence posts and feed sacks on the head. That is nothing to do with deer, buzzards, armadillos, etc, as well as just going away from the security of home. Like Corporal said, it is great if you have somebody to ride with. This doesn't always happen. I think that you did the best you could have done in that situation. The most important thing is that you didn't get hurt.


AEJaro,

I think you did fine. I just bought a mare (18 yrs old) who has had a long career as a trail horse and a dressage horse. I've had her a bout 10 days and we've had two rides off property that were only about 15-20 mins each. She is a TB/Welsh cross (but she thinks she's all TB!) and she is a little high strung. She been very well trained so I feel pretty safe on her alone. I ma being extra careful and I am "breathing deep" consciously because I find I am sometimes slightly holding my breath. Both of our rids out she has been anxious to come back to the barn to the other two horses even though they don't all get along all that well. 

So they can get barn/buddy sour pretty quickly. a mentor I had many years ago suggested that a barn sour horse should be allowed to come on home but then should be worked right in front of the barn a goodly amount to impress that coming back to the barn didn't mean getting out or working. 

That might work for some horses but this mare had trust issues according to her previous owner so I think calm steady as she goes appraoch is going to work better for her than punitive measures. At least till we ve been together for a lot longer. I'm very glad to have found this forum. 

Best,
Kyt


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar (Jul 18, 2012)

As someone that rides alone a lot because of the current situation where I am I think you did great! Probably what I would have done. There's no reason to put yourself in danger when taking her back to the arena and working her till she listens is as good as any lesson for her IMO.


----------

